# Take a pic of ur bon fire



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Having good night by the fire how y'all doing. 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

It's too hot down here to have a fire !!! LMAO


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

Hahaha wish it was hot up here its nice. In the day but at night cools off. Warm weather is coming tho 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

never too hot to have a fire


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jpence said:


> never too hot to have a fire


Say what? You must be an aubUrn grad lol


----------



## jpence (Dec 7, 2011)

hell no roll tide all the way:rockn:


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

jprzr said:


> Having good night by the fire how y'all doing.
> 
> Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


Thanx for the invite lol.

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Whenever you guys want to cut some wood up com to my place we can make one heck of a fire. Lol


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I get to have a fire like that maybe 3-4 nights a year lol.......Florida is to dang close to the equator 

the wetter the better


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

^^agreed..summertime in texas is not a good time for a fire lol


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

Here is the start of the small fire we had this past weekend , we have one a few times a month .


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Nothing like a little trail fire.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Here's a couple from my birthday a year or two back.









Just kickstarted the fire









Here's a little later after it got rolling good.








and one for perspective lol.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You guys just can't do anything on a small scale, can you?


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Where's the fun in mediocracy? ;D


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

03maxpower said:


> Whenever you guys want to cut some wood up com to my place we can make one heck of a fire. Lol


Thats a great idea you have a lot to burn laying around. So whens the fire bud........

Should be working on it instead of talking about it..


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

The guy's got a garden hose :lmao:


----------



## mmelton005 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't think he will do any good with that hose!!! ^


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

:haha: would a water gun be better lol...I know the hose did just fine. :bigok: Fire never exceeded the burn marks in the grass shown in the picture. artay:


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

Whenever I just want to get rid of it so I can mow normal again. Bring your chainsaws.lol


----------



## brutematt750 (Aug 24, 2010)

Here's a couple 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk while working extremely hard


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

forest fires near my town there all put out now but that one got pretty close!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Scary :bigeyes:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Just hanging out at the deer camp..
Buried half a big culvert to direct the heat!!


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Prepping for a bonfire/concert at the shop this weekend. She's gonna be big!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Don't forget the garden hose


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Good one D...


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Pictures from the bonfire!

https://m.facebook.com/?refsrc=http...453.2134522.1193591421&__user=100000077984422


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## popokawidave (Jul 11, 2011)

you guys be careful. fire can be a very bad thing. lighting a bonfire christmas night 2010 i was burned over 30% of my body. my left arm and both my legs. i had multiple skin graft surgeries and was in the hospital for a month. fires are fun but use some common sense. I DID'NT.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Doing it up at my daughter and son n laws. Cold beer and good people. Good times. 

To the Batcave!


----------

